# Fitch's bottle



## plumbbob (Mar 3, 2012)

I found this bottle on at a old ccc camp. Fitch's is written in cursive on the bottom inside of a oval that is offset to one side. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the sight Bob, it looks like an aftershave bottle to me...others will know I'm sure...Jim

 Fitch's made all kinds of stuff including shampoo and other bath items..


----------



## plumbbob (Mar 3, 2012)

This is what the bottom of the bottle looks like. Its not the best. It looks like a owens mark on the bottom with a 7 to the left of the mark and a 1 to the right.


----------



## plumbbob (Mar 3, 2012)

Side view:


----------

